# Oil inside laptop screen.



## WickedRose (Aug 26, 2012)

So long story short I spilled a bit of oil onto my laptop screen and now it's gotten under it and there's big white patch on the bottom middle of it. Basically will it keep on spreading, will it harm the laptop and how should I go about cleaning it?
I can see through the patch so it isn't a crazy problem but I'm getting a heart attack thinking that I might break my laptop.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF the only way to clean it would be to open up the screen which may be something you would not want to do especially if it is under warranty,if however it is not under warranty and you feel comfortable working on it then you should get the service manual if available to help guide you, you may be able to remove some if not all of the oil but it will depend on what type of screen it is and what will best remove it usually we use isopropyl alchohol on most things but I cannot be certain if that would work well enough in this case.
The alternative is to take it to a service or repair shop and have them advise you and do the work


----------

